# New lurker from SF Bay Area, CA



## akaoni (Jun 22, 2006)

Hi,

I'll be mostly lurking.

Cheers,

Garth Lynch, CST
http://www.cstcoach.com/garthl.html


----------



## matt.m (Jun 22, 2006)

wassup


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 22, 2006)

Welcome... but aww, c'mon man... don't lurk... the different perspectives, opinions, ideas, thoughts, questions, random bits are what makes Martial Talk such a great place. Yours would be just as welcomed as anyone else. 
Still, enjoy your stay!


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 23, 2006)

Welcome and go ahead and post, I dare yea, maybe even double dare you.
You know a double dare has to be done
Terry


----------



## Drac (Jun 23, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT..Don't be a lurker "Come into the light", "All are welcome"...


----------



## MJS (Jun 23, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!  Please feel free to contribute to the various discussions!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Lisa (Jun 23, 2006)

Stop lurking! 

...and Welcome to MartialTalk. :wavey:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 23, 2006)

Welcome!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 23, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk 

Please feel free to post and ask/answer as many questions as you like. Don't hide out in lurkdom too much!


----------



## Kacey (Jun 23, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting - please, join in the discussions!  :wavey:


----------



## Kreth (Jun 23, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, Garth.


----------



## pstarr (Jun 23, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Pacificshore (Jun 24, 2006)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 24, 2006)

:lurk:

Hey now...no lurking!  We don't bite, promise.  

Anywho...welcome to MT!


----------



## trueaspirer (Jun 24, 2006)

Seriously, dont lurk! People love when people answer posts, or post new ones, so join the community here, don't be a ma asocial.
Oh yeah, and, welcome to martial talk!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 24, 2006)

lurk away - welcome


----------



## tkd_jen (Jun 24, 2006)

Bet you can't lurk forever....this site is too good!   Anyway, welcome, enjoy your stay!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 25, 2006)

We have a way of making you talk  
Enjoy the board and Welcome~!!

~Tess


----------



## John Brewer (Jun 25, 2006)

Welcome! Post I triple dog dare ya!


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 25, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Gemini (Jun 25, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Garth! Forget lurkdom, we don't bite! Well, okay. Maybe Lisa bites, but the rest of us don't.


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 1, 2006)

Greetings...no like lurkey...write more!


----------

